# USB 3 PCIe Karte will Treiber nicht annehmen



## mÖre (8. März 2014)

Hiho
Ich habe meinen etwas in die Jahre gekommenden PC bereits vor einiger Zeit mit einer PCIe-USB3 Karte aufgemöbelt... glaub vor etwas 2-3 Jahren. So lange lief der PC auch. 'Nun habe ich im Zuge eines SSD Einbaus das System neu gemacht. Auch im Downloadordner noch den Treiber gefunden und mitgenommen.

Jedoch nimmt nun mein Win7 64 den Treiber nicht an (Vorher auch 7_64). Ich habe auch shcon auf diversen anderen Quellen Treiber nachgeladen und versucht, aber jedes mal wird das Gerät nicht sauber erkannt. Die Hardware IDs sind:

PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04
PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_00000000
PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&REV_04
PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194
PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&CC_0C0330
PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&CC_0C03

Nach den IDs habe ich natürlich schon gegoggelt, sowie die diversen Direktnamen der Hardware und etliche Treiber probiert. An sich werden die Treiber, leider immer nur exe und keine direkten INFs sauber durch installiert. Danach erscheint das zuvor unbekannte Gerät auch mit Namen: Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller

Jedoch immer mit Ausrufezeichen davor und der Meldung:
"Die digitale Signatur der für dieses Gerät erforderlichen Treiber kann nicht überprüft werden. Bei einer vor Kurzem durchgeführten Änderung an Hardware oder Software wurde möglicherweise eine Datei installiert, die falsch signiert oder beschädigt ist. Möglicherweise handelt es sich auch um schädliche Software einer unbekannten Quelle. (Code 52)"

Angeschlossene Geräte werden natürlich nicht erkannt. Die Karte selbst steckt im gleichem Slot wie "damals" auch. an der PC Hardware wurde nur geändert, dass die HDDs nun (zunächst) abgestepselt sind und der Sata Modus von RAID auf AHCI gestellt wurde.

Wo liegt hier der Fehler?
Danke


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. März 2014)

Mach mal ein bios update vom mainboard vielleicht wird das in der konfiguration das nicht so recht vom mainboard erkannt.


----------



## mÖre (8. März 2014)

Bios ist, seit knapp 5 Jahren, "alktuell"
Also letztes Bios erschien irgendwann mitte 2009 und ist auch schon seit dem drauf. Wie gesagt, keine Hardwareveränderungen, bis auf HDD->SSD passiert. Die Karte lief ja vorher genau mit diesem Treiber jahrelang fehlerfrei


----------



## Abductee (8. März 2014)

Chipset Treiber sind installiert?
Die Windows Updates sind auch komplett abgearbeitet?


----------



## mÖre (8. März 2014)

Jop , alles installiert und aktuell

Aber ich habe gerade eben noch einmal alles mögliche an Treibern zusammen gekratzt, und nun hat er wirklich mal einen angenommen.... Keine ahnung, warum er meinen alten nicht wollte.

Jetzt funzt es jedenfalls. Danke dennoch für eure Hilfe


----------

